# Bigger board for park???



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

You should post your weight to help guys give you advice.


----------



## agaysnowmo (Jul 15, 2014)

Justin said:


> You should post your weight to help guys give you advice.


Weight: 130lbs
Height: 5'7''


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Well i would definitely say a 159 is really big for your weight. My buddy rides a 150 for his all mountain deck and he is heavier than you by 15lbs. I ride a 159w for park and im 200lbs just to give you some perspective. 

You can ride whatever you like but i would drop you down into the low 150s. If you are in the usa there are tons of cheap decks out there right now that will fit you better than a 159.

If you list where you ride, shoe size, and what you want to do it will be easier to give advice.


----------



## agaysnowmo (Jul 15, 2014)

Justin said:


> Well i would definitely say a 159 is really big for your weight. My buddy rides a 150 for his all mountain deck and he is heavier than you by 15lbs. I ride a 159w for park and im 200lbs just to give you some perspective.
> 
> You can ride whatever you like but i would drop you down into the low 150s. If you are in the usa there are tons of cheap decks out there right now that will fit you better than a 159.
> 
> If you list where you ride, shoe size, and what you want to do it will be easier to give advice.


Thanks for the advice but I don't think there are any cheaper prices for any board than 10 bucks for a 159 ride kink. On craigslist as gently used, hes including a dakine board bag with it so the total is 12 bucks.:eusa_clap:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

This is a troll! I wouldn't trust my ASS to a bench made from a $10 board!


----------



## agaysnowmo (Jul 15, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> This is a troll! I wouldn't trust my ASS to a bench made from a $10 board!


If you want pics of both items i'll send em tomorrow.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll pass on pics of the ass. If you want to post pics of the board, that'd be alright.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> This is a troll! I wouldn't trust my ASS to a bench made from a $10 board!


Troll detector has been activated. Alert! Alert!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> This is a troll! I wouldn't trust my ASS to a bench made from a $10 board!


I betcha TT would disagree... :dunno:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

He did disagree


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> He did disagree


I beg to differ good sir! TT hasn't "_disagreed_!" He simply posted a link to said $10 Craig's List board. I read no comment regarding how legit he felt the deal was! 

Until I hear otherwise? I still call "Troll!!!" :dunno:

TT,...!!! Back me up here!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> I beg to differ good sir! TT hasn't "_disagreed_!" He simply posted a link to said $10 Craig's List board. I read no comment regarding how legit he felt the deal was!
> 
> Until I hear otherwise? I still call "Troll!!!" :dunno:
> 
> TT,...!!! Back me up here!


Might be a troll, but you were way off on the board.



timmytard said:


> Yup. That's just a really weak description of a board he obviously knows very little about.
> 
> I've watched that board go from $100.
> 
> ...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yup! I stand corrected! (...actually, I remain bed ridden corrected!  ) I read that I had been Bitch Slapped with the truth about this board in the other thread! :thumbsup: 

TT's the only guy I know who can find "Too Good to be True" deals that are _ACTUALLY_ Legit! The farce is _STRONG_ in that one! :bowdown:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Chomps, just humor me please.

Go into Craigslist, find your city, find a few boards.

The time is now buddy. 

Those $10 boards, are in your Craigslist as well.

You just need to check often, those $10 boards are literally only up for like an hour tops.

Don't tell me you don't have time, we won't believe you


TT


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Chomps, just humor me please.
> 
> Go into Craigslist, find your city, find a few boards.
> 
> ...


Haha!! I will do that!! Btw, it isn't so much that I don't like or want too do the whole CL, Ebay, thing. ( I honestly wasn't aware of real deals to be found for less than $25. And certainly wouldn't have believed "free!!"). It just I've always been a little wary & cynical about a lot of those particular sorts of online dealings. (.*..and NO!!!* I didn't get tied up & rolled by some CL hooker!) LOL!  :bowdown:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> Haha!! I will do that!! Btw, it isn't so much that I don't like or want too do the whole CL, Ebay, thing. ( I honestly wasn't aware of real deals to be found for less than $25. And certainly wouldn't have believed "free!!"). It just I've always been a little wary & cynical about a lot of those particular sorts of online dealings. (.*..and NO!!!* I didn't get tied up & rolled by some CL hooker!) LOL!  :bowdown:


I don't understand your logic behind the craigslist thing though?

Ebay & craigslist are the complete opposite, to me anyway.

Craigslist is local, or at least, I only use it locally. Sure you could buy shit from anywhere, but I choose the face to face method.

Craigslist is more like your local papers classifieds.
Just not on paper.
I know everything I buy I'm gonna touch, check out if it's exactly how I want it.:thumbsup:

Unlike ebay, you can haggle. Got a Silver tongue? You're on here a metric shit tonne. Obviously you can word smith shit up pretty good.

You just have to convince people that they _want _to sell you their wicked shit for dirt cheap. It's easy, you pick it up pretty quick.

I've never used ebay either. I don't have a credit card
Plus, I read all the time about people gettin' shit that's fucked.

Craigslist, you can look the retard right in the eyes & say "Go fuck yourself"
I like that option:yahoo:

Apples & rocket ships.


TT

Psst, then click on the casual encounters, your jaw will hit the floor.hmy::tongue4:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I've been using eBay for buying and selling for probably ten years. I've never gotten robbed. Craigslist I've bought and sold outside my local area and always had good experiences. You just gotta communicate with buyers and sellers. 

It's funny though how some value the shittiest stuff as gold.


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Chomps, just humor me please.
> 
> Go into Craigslist, find your city, find a few boards.
> 
> ...


I took the look at Craigslist advice this morning and scored big on a new condition Lib Tech JL "the face" that the guy had spelled Lib wrong and was posted 26 days ago........... So Stoked! The guy said its never been ridden


----------



## agaysnowmo (Jul 15, 2014)

Northriver1 said:


> I took the look at Craigslist advice this morning and scored big on a new condition Lib Tech JL "the face" that the guy had spelled Lib wrong and was posted 26 days ago........... So Stoked! The guy said its never been ridden


Happy for ya. How much did you get it for?


----------

